# How soon for markings



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I know I have seen 3-4 days as how early you can start to tell what the little ones markings are going to be but echo's sausages are two days old and I am fairly certain I can already see markings on 3 or 4 of them and wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy. New pictures will be posted tonight


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I can see markings on them, too. I don't know when they are supposed to show but I can see them!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea when I looked at them today I definitely saw markings. I can't wait for few more days when they get fuzzy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have had a few rescue litters show the darker markings at 2 days


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

The mom is silvered black her sister is an agouti and I would be willing to bet the dad was a sibling so similarly colored. There are 3 with no markings and without the dark eyes, any chance they may show up with markings (their 4 days in the picture) I don't understand a lot about the genetics but I guess I was kind of surprised at the thought of 3 babies being PEWS if the parents were both darker.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You could have beige as well...but no that's not uncommon. Dad could be PEW as well.


----------

